

I will build a prototype for you in two weeks for $4,242 - nateglonthoc
http://nateglonthoc.com/4242

======
zubairq
Your second link doesn't work, just syas connecting to server and never
returns, so you lost me there.

~~~
nateglonthoc
Seems to be working for me. It's connecting to a WebSocket server; any chance
your network blocks outgoing connections to port 3000?

